# Map My Ride - GPS Export?



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

So i've just started using map my ride after about a year, and they have the new format... i'm going on vaca next week and want to export a few rides to my garmin, i cant find the feature to export though... is that a pay only feature now? or am i just blind and dont see it on the options...

Thanks...


----------



## mymilkexpired (Apr 21, 2004)

Can't help.. I use RideWithGPS....


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

bikerboy337 said:


> .............. or am i just blind and dont see it on the options......


You are just blind.  

They've moved it. If you have your route open and it's on the summary tab, look below the climb information and you'll see "Export Route".

You can export as GPX file. 

What I personally do after exporting the gpx file, is to import that file into bikeroutetoaster and export from there as a tcx file since that's what I want to use in my Edge 705. I can use Garmin's Training Center program to add coursepoints that I choose to the tcx file.


----------



## bikerboy337 (Jan 28, 2004)

Thats my problem... it wont retreive the elevation data on my routes, and the export option isn't available... found it when i searched other routes... pita...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

bikerboy337 said:


> Thats my problem... it wont retreive the elevation data on my routes, and the export option isn't available... found it when i searched other routes... pita...


Guess I can't help you then.

I've found bikeroutetoaster to be much better for importing, exporting and creating routes.

But everyone has their favorite.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Go to http://classic.mapmyride.com/, click on My Rides on the top of the page (after you've logged in), click on the ride you want to export to your Garmin, click on Route, then click on Save to Garmin/CRS. The route will then be saved on your computer and you need to import it to your Garmin.

I have an 800, I didn't see what model you have. To get the route into the Garmin I connect it to the computer, then put the CRS file into the New Files folder. When I power up the unit the route is converted and in my courses.


----------



## mapmyridetcxexport (Aug 28, 2012)

Since you can no longer export TCX files from the mapmyride website you can use this tool instead: mapmyridetcxexport.azurewebsites.net


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Assuming you have a Edge 200/500/800: If you already created the courses then export them in GPX, then import them into RideWithGPS, and then export them in TCX or FIT. I know this may seem like a hassle but it is worth it so your Garmin has street names and turn directions as well as a cue sheet page.


----------

